# My response to another LJ...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Let me start out by saying 2014 will be different, at least for me it will. Thusly, I changed my signature so you could better understand my meaning. 2014 can be whatever you want it to be. I hope yours is great.

1. There is only one thing in life that I feel we truly own and control and that is our life…our living, breathing existence. That's it. Totally. Nothing else is ours nor is there anything else that we can truly control without influence from others. Our health, wealth, relationships are not ours to control. They are all a shared experience with others of our species. Truly, that only leaves us with our own life. No one else has any control over that one thing, no one, it is truly ours to do with as we see fit.

2. My thoughts on suicide are this. Since we own our own life it is up to us to what we do with it. If someone decides they can no longer handle the day to day pressures of life then they have the right to end it. It is their life…they can do with it what they will.

There are only two reasons a person would want to end their life. Either they are too mentally weak to cope or they have a terminal illness and want to preclude the pain and suffering associated with their illness. The mentally weak and terminally ill are a drain on society and they should be able to choose suicide without interference from the rest of us.

3. I don't really care if folks think my posts are funny, serious or have content worth reading. That is up to the individual and means nothing to me. I post to get my thoughts across. If I like a project, I say so. If I think a person is too lazy to research their own question, I say so. I try to be a little bit humorous but my main objective is to get my point across. I am sorry if my methods of communication do not appeal to you.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's another thought. Why does society think it has the right to determine an individuals right to die? If I am suffering and terminal should that not be my right to end my life? Doctors that believe in my right should identify themselves as such. That way I would know who to go to when my time was up. The people of Oregon and Washington seem to have enough common sense to realize my rights. In fact, Oregon said so twice.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a little light reading while you wait for more replies
http://www.exploring-amish-country.com/amish-shunning.html


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Now that's funny. I have never met anyone with more "subtles" than you.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, DKV! Thanks for the well wishes. 2014 has started off as one that could go down as my (our) best year yet! Grandangel #9 arrived in dandy shape, and grandangels #10 and 11 (girls) were discovered by an ultrasound in another daughter-in-law's tummy! My daughter *finally* agreed to marry the father of another couple of grandangels, and my wife and I inherited a little money that will enable us to drop our earned incomes to zero for the next five years and go on Medicaid until Medicare time arrives.

One question for you. You wrote: "I don't really care if folks think my posts are funny, serious or have content worth reading. That is up to the individual and means nothing to me. I post to get my thoughts across." That seems to me to be a contradiction. If your thoughts are going to get "across," don't they need to be received by the reader? And, if so, isn't it important that the reader thinks your content is worth reading? Just askin'.


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

DKV,
I enjoy you're posts, some of them make you scratch you're head and others are entertaining, then some serious. I have just been scrolling through the forum and keeping to myself, don't want to get in the way of the internet pro's. By far this is the most entertaining forum on the net.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Regarding suicide, it's kind of a Catch 22. I believe the argument for not giving people the right to kill themselves is that people of sound mental health are not supposed to want to end their own lives. So if one wants to end his own life, he must be mentally unsound, and therefore needs to be protected from himself.

I think a pretty good argument can be made for allowing those with terminal illness to commit suicide. But should we let every jilted lover off himself without intervening? As they say, suicide is frequently a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It's like this Deek, no matter what your thoughts are on suicide, to some it's a real taboo. Post a comment such as 'use a gun' on a thread about 'How to remove yourself from a website' and someone will take offence or be angered by your insensitive comment, especially someone who has lost a loved one through suicide, as the 'other LJ' did.
This isn't about suicide anyway, it's about an offensive and inappropriate comment. I think a simple apology would have been better.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If the world had to apologize for every joke that rubbed someone the wrong way we would be apologizing from now until end times. If reedwood had a mentally ill friend that blew his head off I would have had no way to know that and I refuse to lead my life through PC. My thoughts on suicide are very clear in the OP. reedwood brought up suicide…not me. I told a joke. Period.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

the only thing we really own are our own asses and as time creeps by, they dont look so good,

suicide. … its a sad day when some one you love, takes their life so I tend to side with Charlie. I suppose if I knew I was gonna die and it wasnt gonna be pretty and happy, and blissful, and no more laughing, I would like the choice to spare my kids the BS of drawn out drama and too many tears. In certain circumstances I wouldn't judge a person if thats the path they chose. I really wouldn't judge them period. I would abstain if asked to vote, totally unlike congress, divisive issues that divide colonies of varied opinions. Some rather extreme but what ever floats your boat I guess.

I think the Challenger came down because people got used to the politically correct, were afraid to offend and debate, it became a polite way to make everyone faultless, and endless apology for even the slightest deviation of topic. The ice cream topping on the cake melted, and everyone goes home happy happy happy so I tend to hang my hat and gloves, where being politically correct is rarely studied. Conflict is hard to avoid in a working world 

I like working with people who are smart, extremely funny, intense, driven, have lots and lots and lots and lots of money (thus y they r happier then some) and can take off somewhere tropical for months and months while I rip their house apart.

At the end of the day, the only person I have to like, is the man who stares back at me, when I look in a mirror and hope the mirror doesnt crack. That person should try, and make the world better place, and he better have at least 6 friends, to bury him or start thinking about cremation, dust to dust so to speak. Why are so many people so determined to take up 3 square yards of earth to bury their butt ?

Does that mean we have to re-think the big jump off the big bridge, or find the glory in a sunrise, pick you destiny, I dont give a poopekat.

Maui is sounding nice, this deep seated cold Arctic Vortex BS is killing me


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

The Wisdom of Red Green - Saying Sorry:


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Kids should never be forgotten or left to destroy them selves ,when saving them can be very easy. It's a tragedy when our younger folks end their lives so early on.
As far as someone that has lived their lives and then chooses to end their lives due to unthinkable circumstance is really up to them and no one should question their decision. 
People risks their lives everyday and die for their need to get the Adrenalin rush. Should we keep people from pushing the limits because they may kill themselves.

I ask myself if everyone was just allowed to kill themselves when ever they felt the need then how many souls would we loose. I have thought about killing myself on many occasions and was lucky enough to have people that cared about me enough to get me the hep I needed. 
Life is about having compassion and relationships, and have a life of fulfillment, what ever that means to you. 
Should I choose or anyone else choose whether or not someone kills themselves no. But I can without much hesitation say most people that were saved were thankful for it.

Now on the Dieing, if all medical resources have been used to save their lives and then they choose to die, then I say let them.

I say what I want to say no matter the consequences but I will apologize when I feel that i was in the wrong or it was the right thing to do. 
You can ask my wife I rarely apologize, and I am sure I have done her wrong on several occasions.

Thanks for the post Deek.your honesty is refreshing.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

Good Ol Red Green

To anyone who feels that I owe them an apology

I'm sorry : (

Next time, suck it up a notch : )

if u need advice as to high the bridge needs to be ?

pm me, Im up to 5 meters …. you ?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I do not care to get into controversial discussions. That does not mean that I don't have an opinion, but on this site I come for woodworking. I usually read your posts whether I comment on it or not. I do respect your right to state your opinion, as long as you respect my right to not get involved in it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

+1 distrbd that video was great!

I agree with many that have posted about being careful of what we say, that being said as I tell my children all the time, We cannot go from one extreme to the other. I worked for a company in Iraq that had this Dignity and Respect campaign going on and while I agree with a lot of it I had a difficult time believing that people had so many issues with so many seemingly meaningless or outright silly issues.

Case in point, since when did my raising my eyebrow like Spock from Star Trek become a "disrespectful jester"? Look if you tell me that it is raining pigs and I look at you like you have lost your mind, do not get all I am offended and demand an apology. And while I do agree one should not grab a woman's rear end, might the exception be when she is shot, bleeding, unconscious and I have to carry her to the nearest bunker while being shot at? You laugh but they actually tried to fire me for that one, HER GRANDMOTHER wrote a letter to a Senator and got me off the hook, and a nice shiny certificate for being all heroic like. (laughing)

PC goes to far way too often, I wonder some days did common sense get offended and leave the planet.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

common sense

yup, its rare indeed, and the end, the perspective I put on it, is always with good intentions, as many coat the road to hell with good intentions 

a positive perspective is much easier to keep, if your happy and surround yourself with happy woodworking buddies: ) The real question is why does something mostly suck at, make them happy, like woodworking and marriage ? and who gets the best closet ?


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

ever fall out of a closet ?

ever get booted out of a closet ?

ever negotiate your way out of a closet ?

How many closets have you built ? that you have had to negotiate through the perils, of personal lives, and how they choose to fold their clothes, or their butt wipe. They are choices, kinda like being the only person to bring a casserole to the first date, an awkward celebration of the youth we should sustain ? as having an educated mind, with a voice and an opinion that is often distinguished through the experiences that make us who we are.

Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

yo* DKV*

where are u ?

u started this stupid conversation, and its like feeding well boiled oatmeal to my dying great great aunts sisters grandmothers aunt ?…… people say she was smiling : ) when she took her life away from us : (


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

the "stunned" and "happy"

Gecko


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Kryptic. Go cut some wood!!!!


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

everyday all day

i cut wood


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*Kryptic*

everyday all day i cut wood

Is this the new PC term to mean you farted? Man if you have gas that bad you need to see a doctor! 
ROFL


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

r u still cutting wood all day everyday madts ?

what do u think about suicide Mads ?

any thoughts ?

Im cutting another closet, seems a forte of mine, a haunched opinion of an embedded bead mould, cut through the history of life,

and life is rich with opinion


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

i choose the higher road of leaving the room when I fart ?

u ?

or do u hang around like you didnt own the "bomb" ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Would everyone please read the last sentence of the OP. Thanks


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

the world is too full of bull******************** answers, to be vested in anything other then the quickest pursuit to smiles of laughter, with rewards where faith remains at bridges left yet

to burn….


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

If you had to have a ********************

and you had 2 bridges to ******************** on ?

what bridge would you pick and why ?


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

I would pick the bridge that the front didnt fall off


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Kryptic, speaking of that and suicide, read this.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57617881-71/flatulent-cows-make-shed-explode-report-says/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*DKV* this sentence? I am sorry if my methods of communication do not appeal to you.

Careful DKV they may force you to post in two languages now, English and pictures.
I'm just saying….....

LOL


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

art gecko any day


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*Kryptic * i choose the higher road of leaving the room when I fart ? u ? or do u hang around like you didnt own the "bomb" ?

Nah I own it and just do not care, it is a normal bodily activity just like breathing. Besides the paint should be removed somehow I am just helping the process. LOL


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

do u have trouble dreaming ?

i hav a "hacky" sack , we can kick around …… not

watch yr bitch hole shut up

lol


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My dreams would be most peoples nightmares.

ROFL

*By the way I enjoyed your earlier comment,* Im cutting another closet, seems a forte of mine, a haunched opinion of an embedded bead mould, cut through the history of life, and life is rich with opinion


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

just another gecko thought my friend


----------

